# Butane pipe lighter insert for Zippo



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with this lighter? Thunderbird by Vector I am wondering if it has the same windproofness as the standard Zippo pipe lighter. I have got into the habit of carrying around 2 lighters with me, a butane lighter for the initial charring light, and then my zippo for any relights, however it would be nice to consolidate my tools.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Just a few days ago I was wondering the same thing and did some Puff.com investigating. I found that most people were very satisfied with them so I called a local shop and they had some instock. I was asking the salesman about them and he recommended them and said they were in fact windproof. I plan on getting one when I make the next trip. Let me know if you get one.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have any experience with it, but I noticed this place sells them, $2 cheaper than the link you posted. They also sell a whole lighter (case and pipe butane insert together as a package).

They claim in this page that it is windproof.

Vector Lighters


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got one and am very satisfied with it. This stays in my pocket all the time now, and I just gave away my backup bic today. I used it today in windy conditions, charring lights are good, and relights are as well. For the price I highly recommend this product, mine came filled with butane already too.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had one for about a year now, does a very nice job. The only complaint i have is that you have to refill it often. Other than that it works great. Well worth the price i got mine from here The Tobacco Barn - Vector Zippo Lighter Inserts


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They work great!:boom:


----------

